# Chiriqui Grande?



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

What do you think?










John R.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Cayo de Aqua?


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

I think Holy Smokes!!!! Damn John that pumilio is simply amazing. 
Dave


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

looks alot like the one josh had up for trade....the right trade that is 
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=10982


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

ED's_Fly_Meat_Inc said:


> I think Holy Smokes!!!! Damn John that pumilio is simply amazing.
> Dave


Yeah I forgot to add that part.


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

*chriqui grande*

john,
That does look so very much like a Cayo de aqua, but there are alot of factors that would deterine that, like where it came from, its overall size, if there are spotting on its back, ect. 
cba


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

Chriqui river morph with very nice coloration


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

the ones josh and i got a few months ago were farm raised just like all the others that have come in, (in the past year or so). these we got a month ago however were all colored up. most had fine spots or none at all. their bellies were a bright yellow. they were some of the best we've received as of yet.
rich


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Uh. "The farm" may have moved its collecting site?

s


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmm thats something to try an study up on...
rich


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Scott said:


> Uh. "The farm" may have moved its collecting site?
> 
> s



I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

The coloration looks exactly like Cayo Agua. The spots (both on legs and on the back) is very individual. I have found frogs without any spots in the same place as frogs with spots.


----------



## kj (Jan 15, 2006)

:shock: :shock: what a nice lookin dart


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

All the frogs we received in the more recent shipments have all come in with high yellow bellies. I imagine that a good number of people have these now since I know we sold a couple pairs. They seem smaller than the orginal chirqui river that came in and none of ours had spots. They are a real nice frog.

Ryan


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I must say that I have been wondering about the collection sites of "the farm." I have man creek from the first shipment, some have black legs, some have only blue feet, some are red with white feet and white bellies (no spots) and one is bright orange with green legs and spots on its lower back. As for my red bastis, my male is the traditional red with black spots, but my female is red and the spots are actually stripes running the length of her back, her legs are white with black dots. She looks almost exactly like the "branco" on tropical experience-nl. Thats what I think about the recent imports!


----------

